# Any field shooters here?



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Just curious. I know we have at least one or two fita shooters around here, what about NFAA field. Shot my first field shoot this year today and I shot a 504. Not great, but it was last minute, and I was using my hunting bow. Feel free to post pics, scores, ect of field stuff.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm a soon-to-be FITA and NFAA archer. You'll see what I mean next year. :zip: :wink:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

what exactly is field archery?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> what exactly is field archery?


Simple explination- 3D and FITA mixed. 

Known yardage, up and downhill shots, and depending on NFAA or FITA, black and white or yellow and black targets.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I've never been to a field shoot, but I do the FITAs around here. I am not sure how big field shoots are around AZ. I know that there are plenty of 3Ds, though.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

There is alot of 3-d shoots, that are basically field shoots in az, there was one at mormon lake this weekend, and another in happy jack in august. there pretty fun you should try them out.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I've shot field once for our nationals. I liked it, but I would much rather shoot 3D over Field. It's not too big where I'm from. For now, I'll stick with my FITA.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Just finished sectionals this weekend and I won the young adult freestyle class!!!


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

there are none around where i live


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

camofreak said:


> There is alot of 3-d shoots, that are basically field shoots in az, there was one at mormon lake this weekend, and another in happy jack in august. there pretty fun you should try them out.


I wanted to go to Mormon lake this weekend, but I had something else that I had to do. 

Was it a field shoot? I thought that it was supposed to be 3-D. Do they combine them?


----------



## coweye (May 23, 2009)

I mostly shoot in the yard, unless I'm in the woods. Thanks for asking.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i love shooting Field. i don't get much chance to shoot field events, but when i do, i make sure i'm there.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok...I don't think there are any in my area-just 3D. and also what is FITA?


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> ok...I don't think there are any in my area-just 3D. and also what is FITA?


where in PA do you live?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> and also what is FITA?


4 different distances, 36 arrows per distance for 144 arrows and a score out of 1440. junior and adult men shoot 90, 70, 50 and 30 meters. women shoot 70, 60, 50 and 30 meters.


----------

